# Primer bleeding through paint.



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just recently ran into a problem approx. 4 weeks ago, where I applied 4 coats of latex paint over oil paint. So I fixed that problem by buying 2 cans of bulls eye and applied two coats of this all over my walls. The problem I am having know is that the latex paint I bought is not covering the wall well, and the primer is bleeding through the wall. I have 3 coats some 4 on my walls know and there is still white areas showing through the paint after 3 days. This getting to be very frustrating, becuase of the fact I am wasting my time painting. After priming I bought 2 cans of Canadian tire brand Premier paint and painted the walls. i brought back 1 can with a bit left in it and told the manager the oaint was no good and he gave me 2 cans for free in another kind. I bought 2 cans of glidden easy flow, and he gave me 2 free ones. So right now I have 4 cans of paint and still can't cover the primer up. Just wondering if there is anybody that can help me with this serious issue. This problem is really starting to turn me away from painting ever again. Thanks


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why in G*ds name did you put FOUR coats of paint on a wall!??!?

You applied 4 coats of paint and THEN primed?!??
WTH?

How could the primer POSSIBLY be bleeding through the wall when you put it on....LAST?!?!?

No way in the world I would've given you new paint...OR returned the existing!

Something awfully fishy/dumb goin' on here...

Faron


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Joey,

First off, is Faron right, did you paint the walls first then prime, then paint them again? I’m going to assume for the moment that you just got so excited writing this note that you got the sequence a little backwards.

The very first thing I ever learned in this business was PUT THE PAINT ON......MATERIAL IS CHEAPER THAN LABOR. Bare with me a minute, I just want to tell a little story. ( I have thousands of them) I was at Sears one day in the paint department years ago and a lady was at the counter telling the clerk how she couldn’t make the paint cover and showing her the roller cover she had sold her a few days earlier. The roller cover was a 1/4" mohair cover, something that I would use for painting exterior doors using enamel. Well anyway after listening to what she had to say the clerk took her over show case and said,”this is what you need to paint that ceiling”, and showed her a $275 power roller with a high priced perforated core 3/4"nap roller cover. It was all I could do from stopping myself from howling with laughter. If you're not using the right tools, you'll end up like that woman at Sears.

The first thing we need to know is what type of paint are you putting on, flat, eggshell, satin, semi-gloss? What nap roller cover are you using? Who’s paint are you using? What is the size of the room, height of the ceilings? When you said Bullseye primer, tell me you didn’t put on that smelly stuff, the alcohol base product. Tell me you used the latex version. I don’t think anyone can help you with your dilemma until you can answer the above questions.

Waiting,

Steve

www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

The primer I used on the wall was the smelly stuff, because I put on latex paint over oil paint. So the only way I could cover up the latex paint without it peeling was to paint it with the zinnzer 123 in the dark blue can. The paint I used as said previously if you seen it, was the canadian tire brand Premier (eggshell). Then I went and primed the walls with the 1-2-3, and then continued to paint with the 2 new cans of Premier paint. Once I realized this was not sticking to the walls I went back up and bought 2 cans of glidden easy flow, now I have 4 cans of this to paint the wall with. The walls are 8 feet. And the roller I use is for all types of paint, and is 9 1/2". I also noticed that when I cut in with a brush it doesn't cover well on the wall, it just soaks right into the wall. I'm after cutting in around the trim and baseboards at least 3 times if not more. Its just not going thick on the wall. I know that the walls are drywall, and the house is atleast 50 years old. I'm starting to think it might be the walls.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Joey,

What color is the paint? The roller cover may be for all paints but how long was the nap? Do you still have the wrapper? You should be using a 1/2" nap roller with eggshell. Believe me the 123 blue label is NOT the smelly one. You must be extra sensitive to unfamiliar smells. If the color is a dark color such as red you will have a hard time making it cover. What do you mean it wasn't sticking? I don't know what you're doing wrong because the Zinnsers primer is formulated to retard the soaking in of the top coat. I have to believe you're just not putting enough paint on. Wish I could tell you more.

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Steve, thanks for your help by the way. No I'm sorry I don't have the wrapper to the roller. But I will be buying a new one tomorrow. And yes it is a dark color, Orange Copper is the color I chose for the walls. I have some pics for you to look at and see if you can tell me what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

Joey_1984 said:


> Hey Steve, thanks for your help by the way. No I'm sorry I don't have the wrapper to the roller. But I will be buying a new one tomorrow. And yes it is a dark color, Orange Copper is the color I chose for the walls. I have some pics for you to look at and see if you can tell me what I am doing wrong.
> View attachment 26919
> 
> 
> View attachment 26920


The bottom pic is where I cut in along the ceiling. I can't understand why it is so light, like there was no paint put on the wall.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

looks like thin paint. i did a room not long ago with a valspar color called ivy league that was just horrible to cover with, took 3 coats. are you using decent paint like SW or BM? if not that could be part of the problem.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Joey,

You picked possibly the worst color there is. Think about it, red and yellow. Orange is merely a combination of both of those colors. They almost always take 2/3 coats, because they are primary colors (red, yellow, blue = primary colors) and very transparent. I hate to keep making it sound like it’s your equipment at fault that you’re using buuuuuut, it looks like a better brush should be in your future. My dad always said, “you can’t do a million dollar job with a 10¢ tool. Look into a 2 ½" straight cut, not angular. Make sure it’s an exploded tip, you can tell due to the white tips. It must be either a nylon or polyester fiber. Look for either a Purdy or Wooster or Corona brush, these are the manufactures. You’ll probably pay about $10-$12.

It’s lighter at the ceiling because a brush cannot apply as much paint as a roller, and possibly because you’re stretching it out without intentionally knowing it. Then too, a tinted primer would have helped prior to starting the finish coat, but don’t worry about that now. I would say to keep going as you’re doing, you’ll get the end result you’re looking for.

I’ve been cursed by some of those colors and I used every trick in the book and still couldn’t make it cover in three coats. Remember painting is equal parts skill and patience. 

You’ll get it, stay with it.

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Joey,

It's not totally your fault that it won't cover. The parent company that owns Glidden has far superior products with higher quality pigments, but they don't make it very easy to buy/find them. The Glidden paint that you're using is the same product that gave me so much trouble. I'm not criticizing Glidden, but the DULUX line of products is far superior, only now everything is under the Glidden name but still with the DULUX product codes.

Steve


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

Joey_1984 said:


> Hey Steve, thanks for your help by the way. No I'm sorry I don't have the wrapper to the roller. But I will be buying a new one tomorrow. And yes it is a dark color, Orange Copper is the color I chose for the walls. I have some pics for you to look at and see if you can tell me what I am doing wrong.
> View attachment 26919
> 
> 
> View attachment 26920


The only way you will ever get even coverage with that color paint is to first prime the entire surface with a grey primer. White primer is no good in this situation. I just finished a job yesterday that had one big accent wall that was red, I used a medium grey primer and 3 coats of red and it looks beautiful.

Also if you're doing multiple walls , cut one wall then roll it, then move on to the next wall, don't cut the whole room in and roll because it is important to roll while the cut is still wet with these types of colors.

Also I've used Glidden, ICI, Dulux products for years. With the current change within the company the products I now use are the Glidden latex Ultra hide 150 for celings, latex Ultra Hide 250 for walls, and the latex Diamond 450 for trim. All have excellent coverage and go on great. Look for the Glidden Professorial name when using Glidden paints.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

JMDPainting said:


> The only way you will ever get even coverage with that color paint is to first prime the entire surface with a grey primer. White primer is no good in this situation. I just finished a job yesterday that had one big accent wall that was red, I used a medium grey primer and 3 coats of red and it looks beautiful.
> 
> Also if you're doing multiple walls , cut one wall then roll it, then move on to the next wall, don't cut the whole room in and roll because it is important to roll while the cut is still wet with these types of colors.
> 
> Also I've used Glidden, ICI, Dulux products for years. With the current change within the company the products I now use are the Glidden latex Ultra hide 150 for celings, latex Ultra Hide 250 for walls, and the latex Diamond 450 for trim. All have excellent coverage and go on great. Look for the Glidden Professorial name when using Glidden paints.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I think you also screwed up in the choice of paints you used. Canadian Tire paint and Glidden are the equivalents of Walmart paint and are therefore IMO unsuitable for tough joobs like this mess of primers/paint//plaster/red colour/rookie.

Stick with high quality paint; the money you might have saved per gallon is now pissed down the drain in time wasted by you in painting and by us in reading this nonsense.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Joey,

How’s the project going? Did you ever get the new roller cover and brush?

Offering criticism doesn’t solve the problem offering advice does. Keep asking those questions. My wife is made me, and if it weren’t for guys asking questions, I wouldn’t have anything to do in the evening.
Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats right steve, your right advice is good. The only nonsense people here are the ones that like critizing other ppl.


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

spraygunn said:


> Hey Joey,
> 
> How’s the project going? Did you ever get the new roller cover and brush?
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, I did buy a new roller and brush. I am going to go ahead and try to finish the job this evening. I will post my results later.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Look Joey, the advice or criticisms given here are not personal jabs, only comments on the decisions *you* made to do a job. There is only a slight chance that people who ask post-job questions actually bothered to investigate BEFORE the job, so we start getting annoyed at people's ''I-know-best" mentalities - you know, the guys who are all proud of themselves because "they got a new friend at HomeDepot"...

I don't blame the person - I blame the attitude. Look, it costs you absolutely nothing to sit down for an hour and research this or other boards to find out how to do stuff before you actually do it, but you waste your own time - and ours - by doing it the way you think is right, mess it up and then expect us to bail you out - kindly. YOU screwed up the paint job, we didn't.

My teachers used to say to me that they didn't mind me _not knowing something _- but they _did_ mind me not knowing and not doing anything to find out.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That sure looks like they used too light of a base to make that color or just a cheap base.


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> Look Joey, the advice or criticisms given here are not personal jabs, only comments on the decisions *you* made to do a job. There is only a slight chance that people who ask post-job questions actually bothered to investigate BEFORE the job, so we start getting annoyed at people's ''I-know-best" mentalities - you know, the guys who are all proud of themselves because "they got a new friend at HomeDepot"...
> 
> I don't blame the person - I blame the attitude. Look, it costs you absolutely nothing to sit down for an hour and research this or other boards to find out how to do stuff before you actually do it, but you waste your own time - and ours - by doing it the way you think is right, mess it up and then expect us to bail you out - kindly. YOU screwed up the paint job, we didn't.
> 
> My teachers used to say to me that they didn't mind me _not knowing something _- but they _did_ mind me not knowing and not doing anything to find out.



Yeah I did screw up the the paint job, but I am not an expert painter and this is the first time doing it. So thanks for all the negative feedback.


----------



## Joey_1984 (Sep 17, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> That sure looks like they used too light of a base to make that color or just a cheap base.


It might look like a cheap paint, but believe me it wasn't. The Canadian Tire Premier Brand was 34.99 a gallon. Then I bought a can of Dulux. And guess was it still never worked. So it wasn't the paint obviously, it was the color of the paint going on the wall.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well.... A high price doesn't mean it isn't cheap paint. Some of the harder colors to get to cover are reds and yellows and your looks like some kind of mix of the 2. I would jusy suggest another coat or 2 and you are done. 

With 17 coats of paint, atleast your walls are protected


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

ccarlisle said:


> I think you also screwed up in the choice of paints you used. Canadian Tire paint and Glidden are the equivalents of Walmart paint and are therefore IMO unsuitable for tough joobs like this mess of primers/paint//plaster/red colour/rookie.
> 
> Stick with high quality paint; the money you might have saved per gallon is now pissed down the drain in time wasted by you in painting and by us in reading this nonsense.


Yeah, use a deep base primer tinted close to th ecolor, and stay away from glidden and I.C.I. paints. absolute junk. i would recommend either pratt and lambert, benjamin moor or c2 paints.


----------

